# True or False-New Game



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I got this from another board and is pretty fun.

You post a true/false question and the next person answers it as true or false for themselves and then posts another question for someone else.

I'll start.

The next person here spends way to much time on this site.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

True or False................200 skinny-dippers can overflow a pond............


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry to correct you, MrSafety, but it goes like this.

I wrote: "The next person here spends way to much time on this site."

You answer True or False based on whether you spend to much time on here or not. Then you make up your own question like I did about the next person that will reply to your question.

Make sense now???


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

True!!!

True or false? There are 9 sub-species of the Canada Goose.

It can be just general knowledge questions right?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Here is the link to the other site where I got the game off of. I'm not trying to pull anyone over to this other site, just look at the thread and see if you all understand how to play this game after you look at it.
I'm running out of ways to try and explain how to play it!!!!


http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx ... 23&mpage=1


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

the person below me has never shot a banded mallard


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

False.

True or False. Tomarrow will never die?


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

false

True or False, the next person has shot a 170 class deer


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

True

The next person is not from North Dakota.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

True.

The next person here can't hunt nearly as much as he wants to.

(you guys are getting the hang of it now!!)


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

True, but really can anyone???

True or False, The next person owns the grounds they hunt?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

False.

Ture or False: This thread is about as lame as "word association".


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

partially true,

School is a waste of time


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

Very True (that's why I skipped my morning class today  )

The next person on here still goes to school.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

True, for the next week and a half then graduate

True or false, the next person checks this site more than 10 times a day


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

True.....

The next person on this site will buy new decoys this year?


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

TRUE....graduation money is going towards that

True or false, the next person has skipped work/school during the last hunting season to hunt


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

True...Every Friday morning I skip class to go hunting.

The next person on this site would have straight A's in school if it weren't for this site.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

false

the next person is a supporting member


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

True

True or false? The next person hunts and/or fishes 30 or more days a year.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

True

T or F-- The next person owns a hunting dog.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

True

The next person's mind dwells on hunting snow geese at least 300 days per year.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

false

the next person thinks about women 300 or more days a year


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

True, more like 300 or more times a day.

True or False, the next person thinks the Twins will edge out the Indians and Tigers in the AL Central this season.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

True.

The next person will answer true?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

False, Detroit will win the division b/c of their pitching and either them or the Bosox will participate in the 07' WS because of the necessity of extremely strong post season pitching.

T/F? The Yankees will end their 10 year consecutive playoff run this year.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope so !!!! (that's not true or false, is it)

The next person's father taught him/her to hunt.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

True.

T/F? This thread should be the True/False/Fact/Opinion game. :wink:


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

True, started taking me when i was 3 or 4, been hooked ever since

True or False, the next person spends more of their day thinking about hunting than working/school work


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Yep, you got me there 

The next person here is has been hunting today.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

false.....

The next person picks hunting over sex


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'll go with True. Sex can be stocked up on during the off season, when it's too dark to shoot, or when the daily bag has been filled. Hunt when you can, chase women when you can't hunt.

True or False? English teachers that give ridiculously huge assignments that have minimal relevancy to the actual class suck. (can you guess what I'm doing right now? :x)


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

True...I'm working on something like that right now as well. :x

True or False? This thread is as popular as "word association"


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

true

True or False, the next person has school loans up to their ears


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

true at least it will be

the next person has quit chewing because of this sight


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

false... quite with a buddy

t/f...... the next person has a ford truck


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

false...

The next person has over 5 hunting or fishing movies .....T/F


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

false

True or False, the next person has more money in hunting stuff than they do a vehicle


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

False, but it's getting really close!!

The next person would rather take a whizz outside than in a bathroom...


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

True...But when you live in the dorms you start to understand why.

The next person has hunted in Canada. True or False


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

false, not yet

True or False, the next person has over 150 posts on this site


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

true...

T/F The next person is browsing nodak later in the night then me!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

True.

The next person has got in a fist-fight before. T/F?


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

TRue

The next had their *** kicked in a fist fight?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

False...

the next person will mow there lawn tonight.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

false...... goin fishin

t/f the next person has the taxiderist on speed dial


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

false

True or False, the next person has hunted in 5+ different states


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

false...

The next person has a cat T/F


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

True (Farm cats outside)

The next person spent more than $1,000 on their shotgun


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

False

True or False, the next person has spent more weekends away from home hunting this year than they spent home


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

False

The next person that posts shaves their legs! T/F


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

False uke:

The next person is homophobic. T/F?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

False

The next person that posts plucks their unibrow!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

False. It gets the razor treatment these days. :lol:

The next person uses a tanning bed throughout a year's time.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

negative

True or False Nd is the best place in the world


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

False

The next poster ended a relationship because it interfeared with hunting/fishing.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

My last post was in response to the Tanning Bed question, not theND being the best place. That would be true.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

false

t/f it's possible for your dish washer to catch on fire


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

True

The next poster is only posting to get their POST # higher


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

False.

T/F? This game is addicting in the same aspect of Word Assoc.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

True

The next poster will be hunting out of state this coming hunting season.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

False

The next person has shot a neck banded goose?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

False (so far)

The next poster wishes they were not at work right now!


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

False, at my apartment studying for finals

The next person will fish MN this summer


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

True

The next person is playing this game instead of doing homework like I am.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> True
> 
> The next poster is only posting to get their POST # higher


Haha, thats why I quit Word Association at about page 9


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

True! I'll get to it... later.

T or F, The next person has never broken a bone


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

USSapper said:


> PorkChop said:
> 
> 
> > True
> ...


Did you mean page 36 by accident?

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#302087


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

true..... thank god

T/F toronto raptors are going to come back to win the series


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

False The twins have er' nice work Express! Forgot about the day it snowed 5 inches two days after it was 70 out :wink:

President Bush is a good president


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

870 XPRS said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > PorkChop said:
> ...


hahaha

T/F? 870 got sapper good!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

true, if you cant hint sarcasm

TF RC is missed


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

True (has to be missed by some)

DAK RATS make mouth watering meals!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

True

T/F everyone on this site has a real bad addiction


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

true

t/f fishing is always more fun than work


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

True

Maxiderm really works


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

false, some of us just have to work on technique.

t/f there is no such thing as good mcdonalds


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

False - anything fried ROCKS!!!!

The next person thinks the vikes had a great draft, but will still SUCK!!!


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

False, They will be better than last year and dont think anyone else in the division made any move too better themselves.

T/F Twins will win tonights game its 3-3 top of 10.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

True

The next person would give lefty to be Joe Mauer


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

False, though he is a lucky man.

True or false? The end of that game was some big time :bs:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

TRUE......Crowd hatin it!

The next person is into the NHL playoffs eventhough the Wild are done


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

False

The next person that posts spends too much time learning/caring about over paid sports figures


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

false

paid outdoorsman are just as bad as any other sports figures.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

False---Paid sportsman don't make 5-20 million a year to play a sport.

T/F------Everyone secretly wants to be a Pro-staffer.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

FALSE! Too much inside the fence shooting for me to enjoy, might as well be a g/o.

T or F- The next person enjoys watching guided private reserve hunts on TV.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

False - I enjoy watching Robot Chicken on Cartoon Network. :lol:

True or False, The state fish of North Dakota, South Dakota and Minnesota is the walleye.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

False- ND is the Northern Pike, SD is the Walleye and MN is the Walleye.

True or False- The next person is at work?


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

True.....gotta love your tax dollars hard at work

T or F the next person has had a step sibling hit on them before


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

false

True or False, the next person is ready for fall to get here


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

true...I love winter more then summer.

T/F...the 'groves' on the outside edge of coin money was inteded to keep people from scraping off the edges of silver money therfore making the money worth less then the face value.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

True (Well Maybe)

T/F The next person to answer wife thinks hunting is a waist of time.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

False..she loves meat! (easy now!)

T/F....The next person that posts has already done everything they can at work and now will have to kill time for a few more hours until they can leave?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

True!!!!!!! Watching guys pour footings gets boring.

T/F the next person to anwser has rain falling where they live today.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

True

The next person posting doesn't mind hunting in the rain.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

True. I'm like the post man.

True or False the next person is still drunk from last night like me?


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

False... ask me that question tomorrow though

T or F Prince has the ability to get any girl he wants


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

False

The next person posting is going for a beer after work today!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

True

T/F the next person to anwser is hunting tomorrow for something.

Me, Turkey!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

true

the next person is married


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

false 
the next person is a predator hunter
:sniper:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

true....

t/f the next person goin fishin on opener


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

opener? if we had one true.

the girls all get prettier at closing time?


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

True, they just revert to their normal looks by morning.

T/F, the next poster is going fishing/camping this weekend?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

True

The next person hates monday just as much as I do.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

True...To bad the week couldn't start on a Tuesday

The next person has been up 48 straight hours doing homework just like I have been. Gotta love finals.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

False, I graduated last year and do not envy you college students at all - at least during finals week, the rest of the time I'm pretty jealous.

T/F, the next responder can't wait for their motorcycle to get out of the shop!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

False...I have been riding mine for two months now. Plus a few of us opened a custom bike shop here in Fargo so I don't wait for nothing to get done.

T/F....The next person to post is going out on Saturday for Mn opener?


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

False, I'll be on Oahe on Saturday morning.

True or false: The person below me is a republican and can't bear the thought of Hillary being our president.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have to hit this one...

*TRUE!!!!!!!!!*

T/F...the next person to post wish's that they had been the first to reply!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

True! Down with Hillary

The next person goes golfing a couple times a month.


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

True, and I usually shoot under 80...in 9 holes!

T/F, the next responder appreciates the fact that High Life is the "Champagne of Beers" (it says so on the label!).


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

false, a fancy label doesnt make good beer.

country music is getting as bad as pop?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

True

T/F They don't make them like they use too


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

true.

life is what you make it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

True

Donald Duck is 10 times funnier than Daffy Duck!


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

False!!

Janet Reno is actually a man.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

true

shes got bigger balls than bill clinton?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

True

Ted Nugent would make the greatest President ever!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

TRUE! Him or Olie North.

T/F...tomorrow I will be using a jig-head and minnow for opener?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

False

I will bag my first turkey this week?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

False. That is coming in a few years when I can talk the wife into it!

Walleye Opener should be a Federal Holiday along with deer opener.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

true

the next person is in the military


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

False.

If you were a woman in prison, Paris Hilton would make a good cellmate?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

True, damn nice.

T/F? Occasional rainy/cloudy days are a big treat.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

True, without them we all perish.

T/F shootin yotes is more fun than whitetail hunting


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

true

shooting fish is more fun than catching them?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

false

decoying is better than jump shooting


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

True

Setting up decoys is more than half the fun.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

true

Walking in 4 miles with multiple heavy bags of decoys in the rain and shooting your limit of honks and ducks and walking 4 miles back is worth it?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

false, unless you know some special way of cooking them that makes them better.

hunters ***** about how far they have to walk, and how hard they have to work to get game, but down inside its more fun that way?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

true...

T/F...We b*tch about it like we do about everything else because it is ingrained into our DNA?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

true?

Shooting Elphants is retarded


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

true...

T/F...there is a word not spelled correctly above?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

True 

The next person here has killed a 160 class buck or bigger.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

False, never gone hunting..yet.

T/F the next person stuffed over 100 deer heads.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

False

The next person misses the anticts of RangerCompact?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

True

The man she married is a lucky man


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

False

True or False, that remain to be seen.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

True.

True of false- it will rain this weekend?


----------



## moosebonsai (May 11, 2007)

True, I live in Oregon.

The Colts will repeat.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

False, Moss will get his awaited SB ring.

T/F? The next person has hit a deer w/ their vehicle.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

True, Two too be exact total damage of 95 dollars.

The next person thinks that a friends 21st birthday on a weekday is a bad idea


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

False does it really matter suck it up buttercup

T or F You would really like to throw that rock Jiffy talks about in his sig block at him.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

false, hes just a teddy bear at heart.

wind sucks worse than any kind of weather?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

For the most part, True...

T/F...The above mentioned wind NEVER stops in North Dakota. it is either hot and windy or cold and windy.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

False, in 7 days there for me this spring 2 of them were pretty calm. Of course the other 5 were windy as hell!

T/F Kids (in general) nowadays spend way too much time in front of the TV. And not enough outside.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

true

kids are starting to have less intrest in the outdoors all together


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

diver_sniper said:


> True
> 
> True or false? The next person hunts and/or fishes 30 or more days a year.


true, thats not to bad of a day for me, that would be one s##### month though


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > True
> ...


True or false? This post doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

True

T/F

The hunting industry is taking advantage of camo to sell more products that would be just as good in black ( binoculars, rangefinders, scopes, knives, ect.)


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

true...

All of my words are spelled correctly in this post?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

true
and true for my other post :roll: 
that didnt make much sense at all
and i dont even drink,
the next person mowed of six ten foot tall cedar trees with his ford ranger( i want to see if im the only one retarded enough to have done something like that) :beer:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

false..

I'm going noodling. next poster is asking themselves... "what the heck is noodling?"


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

False

Hope you catch some big cats.

T/F

The next person carries a pocket knife worth more than the rest of his outfit including watch.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

False.

Knife is a 40.00 SOG Flash II while the watch is a 200.00 pathfinder.

T/F...next to post is going out for Bass opener in Minn. this Saturday?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

False

Its going to be wet in most of ND this summer!


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

false.......that is the reason there is such good hunting in Western MN!

the next person wants to go hunting with me this fall.......  8)


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

False

T/F i am the best shot gunner you've ever seen in your life


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Way False

I can shoot quarters and pennies out of the sky all evening long!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

false.

i can, with a 22.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

False 
I can, w/ a recurve.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

False

I can shoot a penny out of the sky with a BB gun


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

true.

i can shoot a bb out of the sky with a spitwad?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

False

I am going to move from where I live in about a year and Porkchop is going to reteach me on how to hunt geese?


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

True

T or F.. ME TOO :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

shae1986
Your from or live in Uhlen; I do believe I tried to take a George Strait cardboard stand up from the Uhlen bar and got busted by the bartender !!! I was (intoxicated) thinking I was pretty smart by standing next to the George Strait cardboard cutout for about 10 minutes and then trying to walk out casually with George under my arm like we were buds (Here's your sign). That did not work, bartender busted me and George leaving !!!


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

haha classic yeah i live in Ulen.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

MossyMO said:


> I am going to move from where I live in about a year and Porkchop is going to reteach me on how to hunt geese?


As long as you bring the coffee or some oreos I will do my best! However goose hunting is like riding a bike...


----------



## Winded (May 24, 2007)

false

Somebody forgot to ask a question?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

true

im going to catch a golden trout next week?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

True

I use to catch golden trout in CT.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

in connecticut? false.

bill heavy has the best stories of any writer?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

neb_bo said:


> in connecticut? false.


This is actually true. They stocked a bunch in the mid 70s I think it was. When I go home to CT I will have to scan the pictures.

T/F If something seems too good to be true it probably is.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

true

t/f this thread was to good not to be brought back up


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

true. 
im not the only one that cant wait till hunting season rolls around?



> This is actually true. They stocked a bunch in the mid 70s I think it was. When I go home to CT I will have to scan the pictures.


i didnt know that, interesting. i had always though they were only in western states.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

false, 2008 would be true

The next person had been shot at


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

true

t/f the next person has fought in a war


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

true...

The next person to post has fought in a war.....and is still married.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

False, the next person has had a run in with the police


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

true.

women are angels and the devil rolled into one?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

True.

The next person here will be glued to the TV when the World Series rolls around.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

false.

jessica alba IS hotter than jessica biel?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

FALSE

Jessica Beil has a really nice rack?


----------



## MN Waterfowler (Jun 27, 2007)

TRUE!!!

I will have a better season then I did last season.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Fasle :beer:


----------

